# Electra Retro-Mod Woody



## Lerxst (Feb 9, 2015)

Began life as a green Electra C1.  Then I kind of got carried away.  Everything except the powder coat, triple tree fork and "Big Dom" headlight (The Cruiser Shop, Campbell CA) was collected and put together last spring/summer.  The wood tank insert and wine case were my personal favorites! Other bits & pieces, lay back seat post, Avenir "Classic" suspension saddle & grips, Big Beach half moon handlebars w/5" reach stem, brown Fat Frank 26x2.35 tires, 3 spd. conversion w/18T rear sprocket, Electra "Classic" pedals, Crane Suzu bell, shortened French wine case with custom mount, custom Douglass Fir "Woody" tank insert and a "I stole it from a hotel meeting room, mint cup turned cup holder.


----------



## GTs58 (Feb 9, 2015)

Nice ride! That fork and light really changed the overall attitude.


----------



## the tinker (Feb 10, 2015)

ahhhhhhh Yes , the tinker likes Lerxst s wood tank!     also like the wood wine crate!  nice job all around.    
good looking build.  Hope you got some mints with that cup.
Remember, You can never get too carried away when it comes to bikes.


----------



## runningbarre (Feb 9, 2016)

Man o man...I am just drooling over the customs. Another looker and a wood tank!  Love it!


----------

